# Which muscle groups do you train together



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

As above what's muscles do you train together? And do you change mix it about about..

And why..is it something you read or does it just work for you...


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

In the main:

Back/shoulders

Chest/arms

Legs

Adhoc ab work throughout

I can only train 3 days. I find legs more than enough on their own so it leaves back/chest/shoulders and possibly arms to lump together (if you want to do arms that is). Chest & shoulders together is a no-no for me, too closely connected so one seems to take far too much away from the other plus I get a bit of shoulder pain from time to time. So, back/shoulders & chest/arms it is. I'll mix it up here & there obviously so as not to go stale, change the intensity & TUT bla bla, but that's generally the way I run the particular muscle groups.

Good thread!


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Must say Dorsey legs on there own for me to.. More than enough..

How do you find back and shoulders.?how many compound for each??


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I find back and shoulders brilliant mate. I used to do back followed by shoulders but at the mo i'm supersetting the two.

So, it's look something like:

Wide-grip chins

SS seated mil press or smiths press behind neck

T-bar or bent-over rows

SS Hammer strength shoulder press or barbell push-press

Seated iso row or face-pulls

SS shugs

SS rev flye

I've finally found a decent training partner so the rest periods are short, he goes, I go kinda thing. We're also mainly focusing on the 'feel' and time-under-tension instead of simply whacking as much weight on as poss and doing whatever it takes to get it up. It might not be everyone's cuppa but it's working for me right now. We'll then have a heavy week or 2 once every 4-6 weeks to shock the system, throw deads or rack-pulls in etc and drop off the supersets.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Usually

chest and biceps

quads calves

shoulders, traps and triceps

back and hamstrings

spare day abs and cardio


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> I find back and shoulders brilliant mate. I used to do back followed by shoulders but at the mo i'm supersetting the two.
> 
> So, it's look something like:
> 
> ...


Only way to go IMO fast positive slow negative

Why risk injury with heavy weights when you can get the same outcome with high tension reps

I trained heavy all the time I was becoming a power lifter without knowing!

Benching 145kg for a couple of reps utter waste of time(for me anyway)


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

franki3 said:


> Only way to go IMO fast positive slow negative
> 
> Why risk injury with heavy weights when you can get the same outcome with high tension reps
> 
> ...


Exactly my philosophy now Frank. You read Joe Warner's 12 Week Body Plan?


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

freddee said:


> Usually
> 
> chest and biceps
> 
> ...


i like training chest and bis, but started training tri and bis together,dont think i put as much effort in my bis after a hard chest workout..

like dorsey take on shoulders and back,instead of wondering witch muscle do first superset them together..


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> Exactly my philosophy now Frank. You read Joe Warner's 12 Week Body Plan?


No mate I haven't ill check it out


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

wezo said:


> i like training chest and bis, but started training tri and bis together,dont think i put as much effort in my bis after a hard chest workout..
> 
> like dorsey take on shoulders and back,instead of wondering witch muscle do first superset them together..


I agree with you on that one mate, in have tried a 4 day split in the past but for example if I train chest and biceps, by the time I have finished chest I'm too physically exhausted to get a good workout on bi's... And they definitely ended up lacking!

So 5 day split for me....


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

LBREED said:


> I agree with you on that one mate, in have tried a 4 day split in the past but for example if I train chest and biceps, by the time I have finished chest I'm too physically exhausted to get a good workout on bi's... And they definitely ended up lacking!
> 
> So 5 day split for me....


same for me to 5 days split iv gone back to,and your workouts aint as long to double bonus..


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Mainly train Legs/shoulders

Chest/tris

Back/bis

But if i get a good leg blast and im on a roll i will train shoulders on another day and stick some abs in as and when .


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Chest shoulders and bi a ( 5x5 3x3 swapping between cheast shoulders each week. )

Back n bi

Legs

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Loz said:


> Mainly train Legs/shoulders
> 
> Chest/tris
> 
> ...


Loz legs and shoulders in the same workout are you mad,after my legs workout i usually chuck up and bugger off home..

great if you can train like that i need to man up..


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

wezo said:


> same for me to 5 days split iv gone back to,and your workouts aint as long to double bonus..


Agree with you again mate, I like to keep my workouts short and intense!!


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

renshaw said:


> Chest shoulders and bi a ( 5x5 3x3 swapping between cheast shoulders each week. )
> 
> Back n bi
> 
> ...


see alot of people train legs on the own im guilty..i mean it is a very demanding workout,but id say back for me takes it out of me as much if not more..

question witch takes it out of you more DEADS or SQUATS..


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Thats a hard one Wezo a lot of the time it depends on my mental state as to wether its squats or deads.


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

daddy123 said:


> Thats a hard one Wezo a lot of the time it depends on my mental state as to wether its squats or deads.


ok then your all psyched up witch 1 is it daddy..


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Squats overall as in legs and cv if you get what i mean. Deads the back is fuked the next day or so (good session).


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Currently I train... Chest & tri, back & bi, shoulders & traps, legs!

Thinking about swapping bi's and tri's around so arms get worked twice as they are lacking...


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

daddy123 said:


> Squats overall as in legs and cv if you get what i mean. Deads the back is fuked the next day or so (good session).


Yeah I get your meaning..been many of times after a heavy squats I've felt like diying ..


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

BJ said:


> Currently I train... Chest & tri, back & bi, shoulders & traps, legs!
> 
> Thinking about swapping bi's and tri's around so arms get worked twice as they are lacking...


Try bis and tri on there own day your be surprised how much more of a pump you get .. When you work tri an bis with another muscle the workrate just ain't there..well that's me ..


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Yeah or heading for the nearest exit and chucking!!!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Mostly I train like this..

Chest-tri's

Back-bi's

Legs-shoulders

I sometimes mix it up it just depends on time really


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

I find i cant train anything after legs. Im just hanging.


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

I struggle driving home sometimes my foot shakes on the pedal ouch but good leg sess..ha


----------



## rockontop (Jul 6, 2012)

I only train 3 days

Mon-chest/tris

Wed-legs/shoulders

Fri-back/bis

First of all I think this is a great thread!

I don't know if the way i train is the best but it works for me just now! but would like to know if there is advantages to be had by adding another day of training? Or training the muscle groups in different ways?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm really surprised to see how many ppl give 2.5 out of 3 sessions to their upperbody.

Arms get more focus than legs!


----------



## rockontop (Jul 6, 2012)

Dorsey said:


> I'm really surprised to see how many ppl give 2.5 out of 3 sessions to their upperbody.
> 
> Arms get more focus than legs!


Good point! Never thought about it like that but when i train legs and shoulders in 1 night i tend to be at the gym alot longer! As i only train 3 nights it seams i don't have much choice but to stack training like this

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shambo (Mar 13, 2013)

I do chest,tris,bis

Shoulders,back

Legs

I do each routine twice a week


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I can never see how you can train another bodypart after training legs!

I follow Dorian Yates Blood & Guts 4 way split


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Deads more for more as a single exercise although the full leg workout is more tiringtiring overall

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

shamie said:


> I do chest,tris,bis
> 
> Shoulders,back
> 
> ...


Aren't you sore still tho,twice a week each body part..I train legs Monday chest Tuesday legs still sore come Thursday chest sore come Friday..

Do you think you are getting the best growth this way.and have you tried a 4 or 5 day split ..


----------



## Shambo (Mar 13, 2013)

wezo said:


> Aren't you sore still tho,twice a week each body part..I train legs Monday chest Tuesday legs still sore come Thursday chest sore come Friday..
> 
> Do you think you are getting the best growth this way.and have you tried a 4 or 5 day split ..


I feel that I'm still growing but I am getting leaner too wez I am still sore but it's not as bad as when I was a 3 day split


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I think I'm gonna try

Back shoulders

Chest arms

Legs

I do feel I don't give the legs full attention when I know I have to train shoulders after.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Hench-Life said:


> I think I'm gonna try
> 
> Back shoulders
> 
> ...


I honestly don't think you'll ever look back mate. I switched a while ago and it's without a doubt the best thing I've done.


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

QUOTE=shamie;366920]I feel that I'm still growing but I am getting leaner too wez I am still sore but it's not as bad as when I was a 3 day split

Dont fix it if it aint broke..stii prefair my 5 day split.focus just on 1 muscle per workout..


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Dorsey said:


> I honestly don't think you'll ever look back mate. I switched a while ago and it's without a doubt the best thing I've done.


I suppose it makes sense considering I just blast through arms I never really pay much attention to bi's

And usually superset tri's.


----------



## eglwys (Aug 28, 2011)

I train

Shoulders

Bicep & Triceps

Back & Legs

Chest


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Back and legs in 1 session mate. You must be some animal. I wouldnt last the course.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

daddy123 said:


> Back and legs in 1 session mate. You must be some animal. I wouldnt last the course.


Back and legs??? That's about 70% of your body (guesstimate) yet you spend a whole day on arms?


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

BJ said:


> Back and legs??? That's about 70% of your body (guesstimate) yet you spend a whole day on
> 
> Yeah but arms look good in a tight top lol..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I could perhaps imagine lower back and hams being put together but definitely not back & legs as a whole.


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Last year I trained back in the morning and legs in the evening wanted to hit my back twice a week ,it's in my journal lasted about 3 weeks cos I was that fcuked.. But legs and back in the same workout ring 999...


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I used to do back and hamstrings together, I found it worked well for me and all tied in well as a training split.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Doesn't Stu Core use a split like that?


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

its not all that common to train back an hams together,your hams get worked in deads bent over rows so why not work the to muscles alongs side one another.

I was saying back and quads in the same worhout is not the done thing..back and hams is fine tho..


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

BJ said:


> Back and legs??? That's about 70% of your body (guesstimate) yet you spend a whole day on arms?


I've considered doing this or at least deads and squat on same day.. This is because there has been many times where I've gone to gym and leg still ache from doing squats, which obviously impacts on performances on deads


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

If you are doing deads for back, you're better off doing partials, the bottom third of the movement is quads


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Im currently doing a 4 day split

Chest/Tris

Back/Bis

Shoulders/Calves

Legs

Just do a rolling day on day off!!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I would do quads and calves and shoulders and hamstrings Smudge, I think quads and hams need split to get the intensity both need to grow.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

I think it really is worth changing the type of splits each month, not allowing the body to really ever adapt. Makes things alot more interesting + difficult!

This month 6 day split (hypertrophy) next month 4 day (strength w/hyp, so CNS has more time to recover).

Like extreme, hams and quads i've started training separately. Primarily because the quad workouts tends to be killer and im limping quite a bit so I wouldn't be able to give the hammies the stimulation they deserve in the same workout.

Wezo, bi's and tri's on the same day is probably my fav. Done it just now, absolutely love it, wish my arms stayed that pumped 24/7 lol.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I've not trained for years but need to get back to doing something for my own sanity. I'm thinking of 2 nights of weights and 2 kick boxing.

I'll devise workouts based on compound movement for example one may be

Squats

Deadlifts

Chins

Bent Rows

Stiff Leg Deadlift or Hyper extensions/Roman Chair

Leg extensions.

The other would be

Bench press

Pec Dek

Shoulder Press (dumbbells)

Side Laterals

Bicep Curls (Bar and dumbbells)

Dips

Tricep press down

Calfs

I'm going to be relying a lot on muscle memory to take me back to where I once was and will be doing it pretty much naturally this time around due to nearly all steroids interacting with the medication I need to keep me alive.

I'm planning to get started june/july once our workload calms down a little and will post progress pics for the first time in my life!


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Extreme said:


> I've not trained for years but need to get back to doing something for my own sanity. I'm thinking of 2 nights of weights and 2 kick boxing.
> 
> I'll devise workouts based on compound movement for example one may be
> 
> ...


Extreme, the amount of muscle mass you still have is crazy, especially your quads, I can't wait to see your progress! 

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm wanting to bring bis and delts up, I find chest with arms a very long work out so experimenting with shoulders and bis right at the start of the week. Am I putting myself at risk of injury doing this?I have a feeling with bis tying into the front delt that I could be exposing myself to possible problems in this area?

So far it it working well but during the workout I am feeling it in the delt/bi tie in a bit.

I follow a 5 day split, legs twice so upper gets 3 days. Back is my strongest looking part, so hardly gets trained, would it be ok to train bis after this or would that too much pre-exhausting for them?I could always train bis then back?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I'd train bis after back, your biceps will be failing before your back doing it the other way


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I've brought my bis up by doing lots of preachers and cable exercises, feel it concentrates more on the muscle


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

yannyboy said:


> I've brought my bis up by doing lots of preachers and cable exercises, feel it concentrates more on the muscle


Already been doing these ta. Thing is my bis have much more priority over back and where back is in the week I think putting bis after it really isn't going to be giving them the priority they need. I hardly trained back off season last year, yet it really stood out on stage(we actually realised this half way through dieting so gave it a tad more attention but only a tad).


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Well if your back is that strong, blast the biceps first

What is a normal bicep routine?


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

A hammer movement (cable or DB), heavy DB curls, conc curls (preacher machine/cable or DB over incline pad). I'm happy with the content it's where to stick them in the week.


----------

